# Is a Trek Powerfly FS 4 enough bike for me.



## bilbo56 (Nov 12, 2012)

Background: I’ve been riding mountain bikes since 1985. I’m turning 65 soon and recently sold my Intense ACV. Now I’m searching for an e-bike. Although I mainly ride single track that’s rooty and rocky, I don’t “launch” or any bike park kind of stuff.
Is the Powerfly with 120mm/100 travel a good choice if my budget is under $5000 dollars? In the past I did own a Specialized Camber Comp with 110 mm travel in front, riding the same trails. Is the Powerfly considered a beginner/budget bike or a cross country/trail bike?


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

bilbo56 said:


> Background: I've been riding mountain bikes since 1985. I'm turning 65 soon and recently sold my Intense ACV. Now I'm searching for an e-bike. Although I mainly ride single track that's rooty and rocky, I don't "launch" or any bike park kind of stuff.
> Is the Powerfly with 120mm/100 travel a good choice if my budget is under $5000 dollars? In the past I did own a Specialized Camber Comp with 110 mm travel in front, riding the same trails. Is the Powerfly considered a beginner/budget bike or a cross country/trail bike?


If you can actually buy that Powerfly in your size, I would do it. You can ride, while others are frustrated with availability. You cannot go wrong with Trek/Specialized/Giant for dealer service or resale.


----------



## bilbo56 (Nov 12, 2012)

It's availability is the reason I'm considering it. This is the first time in 36 years I'm without a bike. Even if I could stretch my budget to $5500 there is nothing available.


----------



## Tfranchiut (Apr 5, 2021)

I bought the last one on the floor at lbs. I like. Fun.


----------



## bilbo56 (Nov 12, 2012)

What kind of riding do you do?


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Long time moto/ mountain biker ,I test rode a Power Fly and decided I didn't care for the wide tires . I bought a Rail 7 ,very happy with it.


----------



## bilbo56 (Nov 12, 2012)

rangeriderdave said:


> Long time moto/ mountain biker ,I test rode a Power Fly and decided I didn't care for the wide tires . I bought a Rail 7 ,very happy with it.


 Big price increase between Powerfly FS 4 and Rail 7. I did find a Rail 5 yesterday, it's a couple hours away from me but I could probably cover the cost..


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm right about your age. I totally depends on what terrain you ride and how hard you want to push it. I bought an FS 4 for my wife a few months ago and it's perfect for her. She rides what I consider only fairly mellow trails. Doesn't like the real rocky sections at all. I've ridden her bike a number of times and it's great for that stuff, but anything much more rowdy, it wouldn't be enough for me. I bought an Orbea Rise which for me is perfect. It's a much lighter bike with more travel and I can ride anything I want as fast as I want with it. I realize it's out of range of what you want to spend though. I have a Santa Cruz Suoerlight that I converted to 27.5 that I ride a lot and I find that the similar amount of travel compared to the FS 4 on my SC seems way better in rough stuff than my wifes bike. The extra weight of the ebike seems to blow through the travel faster on rough stuff. Bottom line, if you ride rough terrain much and you can swing the extra cost of the Rail, I'd go that route, if not, get the FS 4 and love it!


----------



## bilbo56 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Want vs. need vs. budget. Went with the Powerfly.


----------



## Retire (Jan 11, 2020)

Would love to get a ride report/your thoughts on that cycle.


----------



## Retire (Jan 11, 2020)

rangeriderdave said:


> Long time moto/ mountain biker ,I test rode a Power Fly and decided I didn't care for the wide tires . I bought a Rail 7 ,very happy with it.


I'm looking at this Rail 7 as well. ONE, because it's available in my time zone! TWO, it costs just an arm instead of an arm AND leg!
Love to hear what kind of riding you are doing with it. And your thoughts so far.
thanks


----------



## bilbo56 (Nov 12, 2012)

Retire said:


> Would love to get a ride report/your thoughts on that cycle.


Driving to my brothers 350 miles on Friday to pick it up. I definitely plan to give a review after some time on it. Already got some Race Face Chester pedals to put on. Only thing I'm concerned with is the fork. Same motor and battery as the Rail.


----------

